

What If Everything You Knew About Poverty Was Wrong? - wolfgke
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2014/03/kathryn-edin-poverty-research-fatherhood

======
sharemywin
That would be an interesting sim game. Not to make light of a lot of peoples
misfortune, but it would give some people the opportunity to walk in others
shoes. To mimic wanting a child, in order to get a new life you need to have a
baby.

